# Not pretty, but still well thought out and done! Deserves a look & purchase?



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-VIN...076&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=271241261908&#ht_488wt_687


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hmmmmm*

I don't think I would like to be sitting astride that rusty sucker when that belt broke.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 17, 2013)

*not pretty but...*



bricycle said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-VIN...076&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=271241261908&#ht_488wt_687




looks pretty sweet.i would.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 17, 2013)

bricycle said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-VIN...076&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=271241261908&#ht_488wt_687




I Like It......Clinton?

Ray


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 17, 2013)

damnit i hate to be negative but that thing is........holycraphideous......sorry for any hurt feelers,but she nasty


----------



## 3step (Jul 18, 2013)

Crude, but kinda cool! Watch out for that pull start, that thing looks like it would be a "sausage grinder" to your calf muscle.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2013)

mason_man said:


> I Like It......Clinton?
> 
> Ray




It's a Lauson...late 40's?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 18, 2013)

I saw this and contemplated whether or not I need it, It's not too far from what I've been wanting to build.  I  think its a great start.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2013)

I believe that's the "RSC" model Lauson. It is 1 1/4h.p. I believe. I had one I mounted on to a bike frame and centrifugal clutch as well. My idled down to nothing, and sounded great with a long straight pipe. Motor lends itself well to motobike, as has rear carb and front exhaust, as it should be.. not like briggs and most others.


----------



## JRE123 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think it's great!


----------



## mason_man (Jul 18, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I believe that's the "RSC" model Lauson. It is 1 1/4h.p. I believe. I had one I mounted on to a bike frame and centrifugal clutch as well. My idled down to nothing, and sounded great with a long straight pipe. Motor lends itself well to motobike, as has rear carb and front exhaust, as it should be.. not like briggs and most others.




I like the way the head sits too. Thanks bri.

Ray


----------

